# You type like a girl!!



## Karren (Jul 28, 2010)

Last night as we were setting on the couch, watching TV and I was on the netbook, and my DW proceeded to tell me I typed like a girl... Because I have long nails... I kind of shrugged it off and a little while later "you type like a girl". She gets on me about my long nails all the time and I usually file them shorter... But this time she didn't tell me to cut them, she just want to let me know that she knew that I typed like a girl?

For a split second I almost said "if you stopped bitting yours and grew them out you too could type like a girl". But then common sense and a dislike of painful arguments kicked in and I bit my lips!! Which btw had lip plumper on them so they probably looked like a girl's lips too... "You bite your lips like a girl...". Hahaha.

Sometime I just get tired of this game.... I am who I am... But I do love her deeply... So life goes on... Sigh...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 28, 2010)

Its a complicated situation.




I have no advice but I wish you well!!!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its a complicated situation.



I have no advice but I wish you well!!! This. I have no idea how difficult this has been for you or her, and I know I can sometimes pick at things that bother me even though I shouldn't. I have no idea if she gets grief from people for who you are. My husband has ADD, and so a lot of the behaviors he does bothers people and they will talk to me about it instead of him. In turn, I can get annoyed with things he does that are particular to ADD people. It's not fair to him, so I try to keep it under control.
So, I have no advice lol. If only society were more accepting, this wouldn't need to be an issue for anyone anymore.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 28, 2010)

She's just jealous



I wish I could grow out my nails, but it's just not me. My whole childhood/teenage years my piano teacher told me that had to wear my nails short. Now I can't stand them long.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm sorry Karren. I noticed she also complained about your hair and how you were doing it wrong as posted in another thread. I hope things get better for the both of you because as others already mentioned, it's hard to relate. I wish you well.


----------



## Karren (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks! It usually doesn't bother me but every so often... And its not that big a deal.. I can grunt, fart and drink beer just like all the other guys! And do it with long nails... Lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 28, 2010)

Have you looked into the temporary stick on nails - they only last for a few hours rather than days. Maybe your using these and keeping the nails shorter might make her happier?


----------



## Lucy (Jul 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! It usually doesn't bother me but every so often... And its not that big a deal.. I can grunt, fart and drink beer just like all the other guys! And do it with long nails... Lol. and many girls do things like this also!
there's no such thing as typing "like a girl". everyone types differently!!! and yes, you can grunt and fart and drink beer... but i do that too, and i'm a girl!

i'd just ignore comments like that.. or retort with "you type like a dinosaur" lol, or something similarly ridiculous. gender stereotypes like the ones she's talking about only exist in people's heads. at the end of the day, people are people. you type like you type, not like a certain gender is "meant" to type.

if you're getting sensitive (though it doesn't sound like its really getting to you) about these types of comments she's making, it's worth just talking to her about it. i mean, she's open minded enough to accept you as a cross dresser, i'm sure she'll be open minded enough to know comments such as these might rile you up a little.


----------



## Darla (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah long nails are not conducive to typing at all!

I wouldn't have thought it would be all that easy to play hockey too.

Longer nails are fun up to a point i guess.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 29, 2010)

EVERYONE has their issues. You do things that bother her, she does things that bother you. Its all part of being at close proximity to another person for a long time.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif EVERYONE has their issues. You do things that bother her, she does things that bother you. Its all part of being at close proximity to another person for a long time. exactly.
I hope things get better, i also wanted to say Kudos for you for holding your breath instead of furthering an argument. You have much more self control than i do


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you looked into the temporary stick on nails - they only last for a few hours rather than days. Maybe your using these and keeping the nails shorter might make her happier? I use them but still like keeping my own nails longer than the typical male.. 

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you're getting sensitive (though it doesn't sound like its really getting to you) about these types of comments she's making, it's worth just talking to her about it. i mean, she's open minded enough to accept you as a cross dresser, i'm sure she'll be open minded enough to know comments such as these might rile you up a little. Well accept is not the right word, Lucy.. Tollerate.. Barely... As long as I keep it out of her face so I guess long nails is too in her face for her...


----------



## divadoll (Jul 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well accept is not the right word, Lucy.. Tollerate.. Barely... As long as I keep it out of her face so I guess long nails is too in her face for her... Sometimes, you gotta take what you can get. Its a compromise, no one wins.


----------

